# Fishing the new bridge 1/30/10



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Well it was cold!! 20mph wind lol....i drove on the first time the bridge is a lil higher than the old one....and the lights are not as bright as the old ones but they work all of them are not on only like 4 or 5 lights there green looking...and the bridge stops where the old hump was aroundmarker 69...its not as long but im notcomplaing abut it just letting people what its like b4 ya go.....I got one ground mullet in 2/12 hrs i fish with dead shrimp and cut mullet for red's


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job!! 



Here's THAT Trout you saw me horse in as you said.



If , I can post it: NOT!

"The website is using a scripted window to ask for information"

Enter the absolute URL" 



WHAT THE HE__ IS THAT!!??





SORRY, NO more pics...I don't get it.



blaaauaa..


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the same problem when I use Chrome . Try using IE


----------



## Catcolvin (Jan 25, 2010)

I drove over to the new Pensacola Bridge last Monday. It was full of people. It is shorter than the old one, and much better built. I can no longer use my little wooden pole holders that I bought at the bait shop there. It was sad to not see John Soules who use to have the lease on the bridge. I heard that March 1 they will start charging to fish on it. Does anyone know how much? It was so cold that day that I did not try to fish, but I am going back. It is a 120 miles trek for me, but I always loved the bridge, and I am glad to see it back.

Good luck to all of you, that go fishing off of it....

CatColvin


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Catcolvin (2/12/2010)*I heard that March 1 they will start charging to fish on it. Does anyone know how much?
> 
> CatColvin


I heard $1 to walk on, $2 to walk on and fish, and $5 to drive on to fish.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

But I want it to be FREEE!!



C:\Documents and Settings\Todd Winter\My Documents\My Pictures\4.35 lB sPECKLED tROUT.JPG


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

OH, WELL, I still can't seem to post pictures...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

in all honesty i think i should be free for another extra month..let the water clear up...get some fishing vibe going on and then charge accordingly...


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah that would be a good idea everytime we go there is no white trout under the lights like there was before how long does it take for then to show up..lol...i hooked more fish futher out like on the old bridge marker 69 and up was the good spots its so small the summer its gona fill up with cars:nonono


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

From todays PNJ:



Fees are expected to be set in mid-March for the new Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge.



Until then, use of the $11 million fishing bridge is free.



A list of fees was proposed to Escambia County commissioners Thursday. But it was determined that the fees needed to be increased slightly to pay for the estimated $10,000 to $15,000 cost of fixing the damaged concession building at Wayside Park, owned by the City of Pensacola.



The fees initially proposed were:



- Per fisher: $2 daily, $70 annual.



- Per vehicle, $1 daily, $35 annual.



- Senior (62+): $1 daily, $35 annual.



- Children (15-): Free.



- Non-fishing pedestrians: Free.



Keith Wilkins, deputy chief of Neighborhood and Community Services for Escambia County, who proposed the fees, plans to present revised increased fees to commissioners at the March 4 meeting.



A volunteer is manning the pier and he might even ask you to participate in a survey, asking things like where you are from and what kind of fish you are catching.



Meanwhile, the county will be trying to negotiate an agreement for the use of the city?s connected park and concession facilities, and hire a concessionaire to operate the fishing facilities.


----------

